# One for ones



## Stocker (Nov 15, 2021)

Hello everyone. I actually left Target for about a year but have decided to work at a store that was closer to home recently. I used to be inbound at my old store so I am not that familiar with the one for one process. I have no problem pulling them and I understand the need to make sure counts are accurate on the salesfloor but I really don't understand why we need to check counts in the backroom. If people are actually doing there job and back-stocking right shouldn't counts already be correct? I know sometimes things need to be audited at times if something went wrong it just seems weird to me though. Could someone explain this in more detail for me as far as the backroom goes, thanks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome back. We have to do audits in the backroom due to things are found when opu or 1 for 1 are pulled for the floor. A backroom team used to do autofills & audits to fill the floor. Now, its salesfloor doing both backroom, filling the floor, & pushing truck.
The new folks at my store, like to throw stuff like reshop or backstock items without scanning them in location. That's latest thing at my store.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 15, 2021)

Stocker said:


> If people are actually doing there job and back-stocking right shouldn't counts already be correct?


You answered your own question!


----------



## Stocker (Nov 16, 2021)

Ok, thanks for the information. Miss the backroom team, everyone should be taught (or want) to backstock things correctly.


----------



## Stocker (Dec 31, 2021)

Lately when I pull one for ones and I have pulled a decent amount of things (20+) but I am not done with the batch the system kicks me out and I get the green batch completed sign at the bottom, while I am sure it is nice on some metric somewhere I did not really finish the whole batch yet. Is it my zebra/my device acting up or is it the system itself acting weird. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## SilentCrow (Dec 31, 2021)

Stocker said:


> Lately when I pull one for ones and I have pulled a decent amount of things (20+) but I am not done with the batch the system kicks me out and I get the green batch completed sign at the bottom, while I am sure it is nice on some metric somewhere I did not really finish the whole batch yet. Is it my zebra/my device acting up or is it the system itself acting weird. Does this happen to anyone else?


The batch number is usually higher due to having multiple locations so if you go to one and it’s not there it’ll send you to another location (this is why you’ll see a batch say 20 but when you go into the batch it’ll say like 40 task) If you pull the item successfully from the first location and get all that you need the other locations becomes irrelevant so it’ll fall out of the batch.

Another reason could be a glitch. It’ll kick you out and the batch will disappear but 15 mins later it’ll appear again.


----------



## MrT (Jan 1, 2022)

Ive noticed it more lately but usually you can just go right back in.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jan 1, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> The batch number is usually higher due to having multiple locations so if you go to one and it’s not there it’ll send you to another location (this is why you’ll see a batch say 20 but when you go into the batch it’ll say like 40 task) If you pull the item successfully from the first location and get all that you need the other locations becomes irrelevant so it’ll fall out of the batch ...


I swear to god, I've been GM for more than two years and this is the first time I've ever read or heard anything that comes anywhere close to an explanation of how one-for-one numbers work.

Thanks for doing my team lead's job.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 1, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> The batch number is usually higher due to having multiple locations so if you go to one and it’s not there it’ll send you to another location (this is why you’ll see a batch say 20 but when you go into the batch it’ll say like 40 task) If you pull the item successfully from the first location and get all that you need the other locations becomes irrelevant so it’ll fall out of the batch.
> 
> Another reason could be a glitch. It’ll kick you out and the batch will disappear but 15 mins later it’ll appear again.


If an item is in multiple locations, do you know how the system decides which location to send you to?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> If an item is in multiple locations, do you know how the system decides which location to send you to?


It happens in video games all the time with new releases.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 1, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> I swear to god, I've been GM for more than two years and this is the first time I've ever read or heard anything that comes anywhere close to an explanation of how one-for-one numbers work.
> 
> Thanks for doing my team lead's job.


You’re welcome.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 1, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It happens in video games all the time with new releases.


I know. It happens all the time with all kinds of products. That’s why I’m asking.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 1, 2022)

Supposed to send you to open stock first.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 1, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Supposed to send you to open stock first.


What if there are two open stock locations? Does it go by the shortest distance? By the number in the location?

My motive is to see what it currently is and compare it to another idea: taking it from the location that has the FEWEST eaches. This would open up the most space in the back by clearing out the wacos that are almost empty in the first place, or decreasing the number of DPCIs in each waco. It should also help with perishable items by pulling from a location with 1 or 2 of that item instead of pulling from the full case that came on the truck most recently.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 1, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> I know. It happens all the time with all kinds of products. That’s why I’m asking.



There are a bunch of different rules and bugs. Let's say that item X has three backroom locations. In one waco there is 1 of X. In another, there are 2 of x. And, in yet another there are 10 of X. (Common event at my store.)

If you need 1 of X, the system should send you to the location with only one of them. If you need 2, it should send you to the location with 2. If you need 3 or more, it should send you to the location with 10. However, this assumes that these are all open stock locations in the same aisle. It will never skip a lower aisle to pull from a higher aisle. So even if you need 10 of an item it will send you to pick the one mislocated item in aisle 6 before sending you to pick 9 more in aisle 11. Whenever possible, it will send you to an earlier location within an aisle before later locations to prevent doubling back.

There are, of course, all kinds of bugs that you can discover when you're the kitchen DBO and things in the kitchen backroom are legitimately located in 8 different backroom aisles (because having people pull by area is dumb and by customized salesfloor aisle should be the defeault) and on risers on the salesfloor.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 5, 2022)

So, the reason I asked the question above was because I came up an idea recently and the other leaders at my store really like it, especially my SD. I asked the same question on myChat and got a similar answer (the system prioritizes openstock and then fewest steps).

What if the system prioritized openstock and then the location with the fewest eaches? It would certainly increase the steps taken for a one for one, but I'm wondering if the benefits outweigh the cost. The benefit would be a much more organized backroom because there would rarely be any DPCIs with multiple locations. This means backstocking would be easier because there are more open wacos and fewer DPCIs per waco. That might create fewer mistakes and would certainly decrease steps when backstocking.

It would have a side effect of helping out with perishable items, too. It would force you to pull from the location that has 1 or 2 eaches in it instead of pulling from the full case that you just received recently, therefore pulling the oldest items first.

Thoughts? I'm proposing this in my myChat. I'm at a small format store, so my backroom is absolutely tiny. We have 4 regular aisles plus 6 really short aisles plus 5 really REALLY short aisles, and a small amount of bulk space. We can't afford to have inefficiencies in our backroom because it's so small. It also means we can afford to lose efficiency on one for ones because realistically our backroom is so small that we don't take many steps in the first place and can't add many more steps.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 5, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> If an item is in multiple locations, do you know how the system decides which location to send you to?


If it’s grouped correctly it should take you middle , bottom , top . Now is case less but you can still group it to have it pull that way. Why proposed it and not just do it. It’s how I have my Backroom .


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 6, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> If it’s grouped correctly it should take you middle , bottom , top . Now is case less but you can still group it to have it pull that way. Why proposed it and not just do it. It’s how I have my Backroom .


I meant when you have an item that is in two open stock locations. I know it is best practice to backstock the same DPCI into one location, but that isn’t always possible.


----------

